# Vincent Laforet Takes Project AIR to Europe



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 8, 2015)

```
Vincent Laforet is one of my favourite photographers, the stuff he did from the sky over New York City were breathtaking. So I’m looking forward to his work on Project AIR over the great cities in Europe.</p>
<p>From CPN</p>
<blockquote><p>Photographer and filmmaker Vincent Laforet has flown over some of America’s most iconic cities at night with a camera – with breathtaking results. He is now winging his way to Europe and wants you to be a part of ‘Project AIR’, as he explains to CPN Editor David Corfield…</p>
<p>“This is, without a doubt, the most exciting project I’ve ever worked on,” admits Vincent Laforet, “and yet it very nearly didn’t get off the ground.”</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/vincent_laforet_on_project_air.do" target="_blank">Read the full story at CPN</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/vincent_laforet_on_project_air.do" target="_blank">CPN</a>] via [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15050" target="_blank">The Digital Picture</a>]</p>
```


----------

